# Anxious and worried all the time, no sleep



## Nikki B (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm a 34yr old female and my life practically changed 4wks ago. On March 17 I woke up with a different feeling. A feeling that I've never had before. Nausea... it freaked me out because I have anxiety about throwing up. I get chills and my heart starts racing like a horse (VERY SCARY FEELING) but once I get fresh air and go for a walk it subsides. I NEVER do it only a few times in my lifetime. well since then I'm been to the ER because my chest pain was so bad and HAVE a constant feeling of food being stuck in my throat, my belly feels like its mixing about 1hr after I eat than I feels bloated and nauseous! I've started to sleep with my head elevated which has helped but I'm realizing that its affecting me more at night. Since I've been eating like this I've dropped some weight and it freaks me out cause I've lose at least 15lbs (I'm 5'3 and weighed 150 and now I'm down to 135). From what I read online it seems like I have Acid reflux or GERD and I cut out some foods, I HARDLY EAT NOW. I generally eat healthy but this is worrying me to no end. I feel like crying most nights cause I think of the worst, I was going threw a depressing time last year and felt like my life was getting back on track and now this. I wasn't stressed before this and now I'm freaking out. The doctor prescribed me 40mg of pantaloc (TECTA) a day for 6wks to see how it goes. I've been feeling somewhat better but it still bothers me on some days more than others. still feeling the reflux every time i eat!!!. now I'm eating every 2.5-3hrs very small meals like a dame bird which is helping but the weight loss is freaking me out and I'm tired all the time plus slight neck stiffness. My Doc is on MAT leave and I want to see a specialist for piece of mind! I just don't know what to do. I just want to feel better. Can anyone relate. Please someone answer.... Can all this happen so fast????







This ###### makes me feel like I'm slowly dying!!!


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I also think you have GERD..dont worry too much about the weight loss..I'm also 5'3" and 138..want to get rid of 8 pounds.Drink lots of milk.I drink rice or almond milk,coats my stomach.Also helps with my reflux,along with tums.


----------



## Nikki B (Apr 12, 2014)

thickthighs1 said:


> I also think you have GERD..dont worry too much about the weight loss..I'm also 5'3" and 138..want to get rid of 8 pounds.Drink lots of milk.I drink rice or almond milk,coats my stomach.Also helps with my reflux,along with tums.


Thanks for responding!!! I really appreciate it. I'm just trying to deal with this because everything is happening so fast. I also found out that I have a UTI... go figure, so now I'm taking some meds for that too. need to take it for 7 days. I hate this ######... my energy is so low and I'm already anemic. Also tonight I'm realizing that I have a slight fever. feeling hot... I don't thinK Acid Reflux causes fevers so i'm guessing its the UTI! GOD help me.... I'm just so frustrated!


----------



## Sweetpea80 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes I would say it sounds like GERD or gastritis. When I had gastritis I threw up like and lost weight. Don't stress about it will only make it worse. Be very careful with what you eat, even if its liquids for a couple of days to give your stomach a rest. I hope I could help you a lil. Most of us GERD suffers have been where you are and still dealing with this rollercoaster


----------



## Nikki B (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Nikki B (Apr 12, 2014)

Sweetpea80 said:


> Yes I would say it sounds like GERD or gastritis. When I had gastritis I threw up like and lost weight. Don't stress about it will only make it worse. Be very careful with what you eat, even if its liquids for a couple of days to give your stomach a rest. I hope I could help you a lil. Most of us GERD suffers have been where you are and still dealing with this rollercoaster


Thank you, I'm trying to deal with this the best I can. By reading and researching, its comforting knowing that it gets better eventually (I hope). Everything is just happening SO fast. Feels like my life is slowly dying. Im trying not to stress be its SOOO overwhelming somedays. I just cry and think of the worst. Plus my doc isn't available because hes on MAT leave so I'm relying on a walk in clinic. I'm praying this gets better and I don't fall into depression!

Now I'm just taking it one day at a time and keeping a log of EVERYTHING I eat! Its seems like no mater what I eat I get reflux its just the heavier the food the more reflux I have with heat in my belly. Gaviscon seems to be helping me at night and for now the best time for me is in the mornings, I guess because my system is empty! My doc at the walk in told me to double up on Tecta (Morning and Night) and see how I feel! So umma try that!


----------

